# 17 HMR / yotes



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I just done some trading at the local gun shop and picked up a brand new in box, 17HMR savage with a bushnell sharpshooter scope. I am wanting to start coyote hunting. is this going to be a good gun to bust some yotes with??


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

there is no rimfire calibre that is suitable for coyotes in my opinion. Will a .17 hmr kill a coyote from close range with proper shot placement? absolutely.... but more often than not, you'll be presented with long range, moving shots.

22 hornet is the minimum that I would carry.

why not take a look at the .204 ruger, 17 remington fireball, 17 remington, etc..


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I agree with Lking, and a lot depends on the lay of the land with how long your shots are, but you will often have a 200+ yard shot. I police a friends farm and remove the 'yotes and groundhogs, a 22-250 works pretty well for both. 

Also if you are getting something like a .204 (which I really want to shoot!) or other long range, your scope is just as important, you can't hit what you can't see, do not scimp on the scope!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

the 17 HMR is fine. I just picked one up at christmas for coyote bustin'. I wouldnt take no 200+ yard shot but it'll drop them dead in their tracks. its crazy fast and hit them in the head


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

well i have been hunting with my .17 but haven't been lucky enough to call in a yote yet. i would just be happy to have the skills to call one in.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a HMR and have nothing against the round at all but I would not consider it a coyote round, with a 17-20gr bullet leaving the muzzle at 2500fps what is it going to have much past 100yds?? my guess would be not enough to bust through a thick coat of fur and bone to get to the vitals consistantly, guys who can get them within 50-60yds are shooting #4 buckshot to put them down humanely.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it seems a bunch of people on this site have something against hunting yotes with a 17HMR ... from the research on the net i have done. a lot of guys hunt with the 17HMR's and do fine on yotes... and most of the places i hunt are within 100 yards... i am planning to get a 223 to hunt with but untill then this 17HMR is going with me..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

peon said:


> it seems a bunch of people on this site have something against hunting yotes with a 17HMR ... from the research on the net i have done. a lot of guys hunt with the 17HMR's and do fine on yotes... and most of the places i hunt are within 100 yards... i am planning to get a 223 to hunt with but untill then this 17HMR is going with me..


No need to get excited...your original post ask for opinions and thats what you got(whether you like or agree with them is your choice) good luck with your HMR.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

As they say in real estate-'LOCATION- LOCATION- LOCATION.

Two friends of mine use the 17 & SWEAR by them. They NEVER shoot over 100yds., & do fine with precise shooting. Ya gotta make sure of a DEAD shot thing. They even go so far as to pass up a shot if the yote is moving. 

Your GOOD to go but be exact on your LOCATION for the shot, try to take your shot at a NON-MOVING critter & bust'em..

Cheap to shoot & fun. 

I personally use a AR 223, & hand load. S.S. fluted barrel, bullet compensating scope, yadda yadda............ At a farm we hunt & practse shooting i'm good to go & confident out to 400yds.. Never taken one that far at a critter the best so far is 250/260yds.. Thats according to my range finder.

GOOD LUCK- 'WAK&STAK'em"


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree that a .17HMR is not suitable for coyote hunting , I woul'nt use anything under a .204ruger fot yotes. I use a Remington 700 SPS in 22-250 cal. and a Mossberg 500 12 ga. w/ carlson dead coyote choke tube shooting heavy shot 3" coyote load. . I can kill any yote out to 70 yrds. with the shotgun and for farther than that the 22-250 will reach out to 600 yrds with no wind.

Now I want to pick up a 17HMR for smaller game like fox , sure wish we could hunt bobcats here in Ohio , but I can use it for out-of-state bobcat hunts.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

coyote69 where in ohio are you from?


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

P im from the Grove City / Columbus area , but spent most of my time now in Springfield as my girlfriend lives out here next to CJ Brown res.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Peon, I'm not trying to be a hater either. But the 17 is definetly light. If your hunting in an urban area and can't afford a loud crack from a centerfire rifle than go with it. However, know this. I used to bust Dixie cups full of sand at 200yds with mine at a private range. When recovered the ballistic tipped bullets looked like they hadn't been fired. They did not even retain enough energy to mushroom a little. You gotta keep your shots under 100 for any chance at a kill.


----------

